# Looking to start a Boston-metro role-playing group



## cunebolin (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm an experienced gamer and game-runner looking to form or join a group in the Boston-metro area.  I'm willing to run if no one wants to GM and am comfortable doing so in a lot of systems.


----------



## Bub_the_zombie (Feb 14, 2012)

I am also trying to create a Boston area game.  I run a game on Sumday and would like to play.  Would you like to start a game together?


----------



## Kobold Boots (Feb 15, 2012)

..and if either of you guys are interested in joining a long standing group that plays every other Saturday let me know.  Otherwise, pass over some general idea of how y'all plan on getting together, for what and where and I may also be interested.


----------

